# Ballet books for boys?



## RomanCarmelMom (Dec 2, 2008)

I need to find a couple of ballet books that have boys in them. I can't find any, anywhere. Does anyone know of any?


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/Ballerino-Nate...f=cm_lmf_tit_6

http://www.amazon.com/Only-Boy-Balle...f=cm_lmf_tit_7

http://www.amazon.com/Jose-Born-Danc...ref=pd_sim_b_1

http://www.amazon.com/Alvin-Ailey-An...ref=pd_sim_b_4


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

there's that movie set in ireland where the boy goes to the royal ballet company, maybe there's a book from it?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

How old of a child?

Thursday's Children by Rumer Godden was one that I really liked as a YA, but it is not really appropriate for a young child.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/Reading-Rainbo...932363&sr=8-16


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

I'm quite fond of Rachel Isadora's _Max_.

"Both written and illustrated by Isadora, Max received considerable attention. Winner of the 1976 Child Study Association Children's Book of the Year award, the story revolves around the title character, a young baseball player who one day joins his sister at her ballet class. Clad in his uniform, the boy exercises along with the young ballerinas and decides to join the class when he realizes that ballet training will improve his athletic skills. Many reviewers praised Isadora for the nonsexist message in Max: that ballet can be enjoyed by all. Her black-and-white illustrations also drew praise as grace-ful, lively, and lifelike. The dancers in Max's class are "poised but fetchingly unpolished," decided a reviewer for Publishers Weekly."

http://www.answers.com/topic/rachel-isadora


----------



## karemore (Oct 7, 2008)

We had Ballerino Nate from the library and loved it!


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Billy Elliot . It was a brilliant movie. I haven't read the novel, though, but the reviews seem fair. There is also a live theatrical version that is touring now in some parts of the world.


----------

